# Game of the Month: March 2010



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Game of the Month: March 2010
*
*This month came in like a lion. An awesome lion with sweet games in its mouth.
*by IGN Staff
*March 31, 2010* - 








Spring isn't always the hottest time for game releases, but March was a great month across every platform. From massive shooters like Battlefield to tiny gems like Cave Story, we found something to love everywhere we looked this month. 
But each month, IGN picks only one gamer per platform to be Game of the Month. So keep reading to find out which titles wowed us most in March. Put away your Members Only jacket, because there's no need to go out into the rain. Just grab a couple of these games, draw the blinds and wait for summer. 

PlayStation 3
God of War III
What is there to say about God of War III? It's stunning. Never has the tortured soul that is Kratos looked so good. Never have massive boss fights moved so fluidly. Never have the deaths of the gods themselves been so brutal. Fans had to wait forever to get God of War on the PS3, but when you're swept up in battling Cronos and you realize that his fingernail is bigger than your garage door, you'll know that this game has been worth the wait. 














 Xbox 360 and PC
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Bad Company 2 is the game everyone tired with Modern Warfare 2 has been waiting for. The online multiplayer offers a thinking-man's game with a focus on teamwork and strategy that few other titles can compete with. Plus it looks great and has awesome explosions. It's a game that offers the kind of excitement and polish usually reserved for holiday blockbusters, but you can get in on the fun right now. 










Nintendo Wii
Red Steel 2
After three years of mindless waggle, with Red Steel 2 we've finally got a game that handles sword-weilding control as accurately as the design promises. Ubisoft's sequel reboots the launch title with a fresh East-meets-West scenario and uses the Wii MotionPlus peripheral to really get you into the gun totin', sword fighting action. 














 Nintendo DS
WarioWare DIY
DIY is this generation's Mario Paint. There are a lot of creative tools, from a drawing and animation program to a music composition set, and everything you create can be scripted into a game of your own design. There have been plenty of game makers in the past, but Wario Ware DIY does it in such a way that you don't lose interest and actually finish what you set out to do. It helps that the games you create are only five to ten seconds long. 










PlayStation Portable
Lunar: Silver Star Harmony
Though Lunar doesn't have the same visibility as the Mario or Zelda franchises, it truly is one of the classics. The story is so endearing, with such likeable characters that it is easily one of the most likeable role playing fables ever told. The battle system is an extremely standard turn-based affair, but it's the gorgeous art, animation, and enthralling story that make this a must-play experience. 














 PlayStation Network
Mega Man 10
In gaming's heyday, few series were as renowned as Mega Man. The franchise's six 8-bit offerings on the NES are collectively considered some of the console's best titles, and with Mega Man 10, you're brought back to a day when gameplay, and gameplay alone, trumped all else. The game's steep difficulty and archaic look and feel will no doubt turn off some gamers, but that's okay – those kinds of gamers wouldn't be able to beat any of the Mega Man 10's thirteen stages anyway. 










Xbox Live Arcade
Perfect Dark
Think of Perfect Dark on Xbox Live Arcade as a re-mastered album from your favorite band, or even a vintage film restored for re-release by the Criterion Collection. Microsoft and 4JStudios have dusted off our heroine Joanna Dark and given her a full makeover so her first adventure looks and plays better than ever. Perfect Dark was resurrected for the fans, and they're going to be pleased with this improved version. 










WiiWare
Cave Story
Cave Story is one of the best "new retro" games we've seen. It tells an elaborate tale full of endearing characters, fun boss fights, and satisfying weapons. The polish and tight controls are on par with what you would have found in a first-party Nintendo NES game. There are numerous moments in Cave Story that will delight you, from returning lost puppies to their owner to a recurring boss named Balrog that likes to make Kool-Aid Man-style entrances. 














 iPhone
Street Fighter IV
Street Fighter IV for the iPhone should have been awful. No stick? No buttons? But Capcom pulled off a miracle. Not only is it playable, but it's a lot of fun. 










Source: IGN


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

People get tired of Modern Warfare 2? 
Jk, but I guess I know what my next game will be. I have heard very good reviews about Battlefield: Bad Co. 2. I will have it on my short list.
matteo


----------

